# Netflix Arcane



## jbtproductions (Nov 14, 2021)

Hi all,

Curious to see what everyone thinks about Arcane OST (Netflix). I think it's a mighty fine Hybrid score that is fantastically produced and mixed. Alex Seaver (MAKO), Alexander Temple, Composers.

JBT


----------



## Getsumen (Nov 15, 2021)

Loved the show! Riot has always done a killer job with their soundtracks. As a long-time league player I always loved their champion themes and Arcane is no different. Fantastic score. I'm still working my way through listening to the Act 2 soundtrack but I'm already excited for whatever pops up in Act 3. 

Interestingly enough it seems it was recorded with Scoring Berlin? So the soundtrack was done in Teldex I presume.


----------



## jbtproductions (Nov 15, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> Loved the show! Riot has always done a killer job with their soundtracks. As a long-time league player I always loved their champion themes and Arcane is no different. Fantastic score. I'm still working my way through listening to the Act 2 soundtrack but I'm already excited for whatever pops up in Act 3.
> 
> Interestingly enough it seems it was recorded with Scoring Berlin? So the soundtrack was done in Teldex I presume.


Yes, there are Teldex credits in the show (or imdb?).

Wherever it was done, I'm really impressed with the taste that is applied. Some scores just disapear due to no sense of dynamic or arrangement/sonic diversity. YES of course there is a good amount of composition cliche going on at times, but I'm hardly ever upset by this. 12 notes... 12 notes.

jbt


----------



## Digivolt (Dec 3, 2021)

Thought the choice of music was as brilliant as the artwork and writing


----------



## Alex Temple (Dec 20, 2021)

Hi everyone, thanks for the kind words! Yes, we recorded the orchestra (strings only) at Teldex via Scoring Berlin using a 40-piece string section. It was my first project recording with them and I thought they did a great job, and I think Teldex sounded fantastic as I'd expected it would. One interesting aspect in the mix was dealing with the sonic differences of the sound of the pre-Covid layout vs. the sound we got after increasing the spacing between players during the Covid-era recordings, for which it was also necessary to flip the stage orientation. I don't think the differences are noticeable in context, since all the music within an episode would have been recorded together, but I can definitely hear it when I flip around between different tracks on the soundtrack release.


----------



## Luke W (Dec 20, 2021)

This show reminded me of a couple of other projects: Spiderman Into the Spiderverse, the first Lego movie - not in terms of tone or style, but projects where you could sense that everyone involved gave their best, then said "could we make it better?" Really excellent craftsmanship in every respect. In these days of recycled stories and lazy franchises that know they'll make a billion not matter the quality - this show stood out to me as an example of artists stretching their powers, making something truly awesome.

Your work is appreciated, Alex!


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 20, 2021)

Luke W said:


> This show reminded me of a couple of other projects: Spiderman Into the Spiderverse, the first Lego movie - not in terms of tone or style, but projects where you could sense that everyone involved gave their best, then said "could we make it better?" Really excellent craftsmanship in every respect. In these days of recycled stories and lazy franchises that know they'll make a billion not matter the quality - this show stood out to me as an example of artists stretching their powers, making something truly awesome.
> 
> Your work is appreciated, Alex!


You said how I feel about it better than I could. Rock on.


----------

